

Designers hold on to your jobs: the computers are coming. - akumpf
http://chaoscollective.tumblr.com/post/21768533088/big-data-and-the-design-of-the-web

======
akumpf
haha. just realized Hartli currently thinks Facebook is "cynical and
accepting" :)

<http://hartli.com/facts?site=http://facebook.com>

~~~
franciscoapinto
news.yc is both cynical AND pessimistic!

<http://hartli.com/facts?site=http://news.ycombinator.com>

~~~
mattmattmatt
Haha, this is good feedback to tune Hartli's emotions to. Tuned this morning
and now news.yc is optimistic and accepting. Hopefully feels a little more
accurate :)

